# Writing



## Sky Dancer

What's your venue?

Poetry, stories, memoir, journalism?


----------



## syrenn

poetry and writing.


----------



## NGSamson

Sky Dancer said:


> What's your venue?
> 
> Poetry, stories, memoir, journalism?



Checks.


----------



## Sky Dancer

If anyone wants to post any, feel free.  Make all checks out to Sky Dancer.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I've got a story idea I'm kicking around.  I'm really tired, but can't sleep.


----------



## NGSamson

Sky Dancer said:


> If anyone wants to post any, feel free.  Make all checks out to Sky Dancer.



I have written all I am going to write today. Now, If you are competent with a measuring tape, and can swing a framing hammer, and read blue prints, you may get my creative juices flowing by next Friday.


----------



## Sky Dancer

The story is about a psycho therapist, Duncan Mac Auliffe, who takes on very dangerous patient, Alice .  The setting is early eighties, Louisville, KY.  Alice comes in with the presenting problem of having trouble studying.  She is an anthropology student.  Alice is thin, to the point of emaciation, is tall, and stooped.  She has long, prematurely graying hair.  She's thirty five,  Alice doesn't initially tell Duncan the real reason she's there.  Alice is a long time drug user, a rape victim,  and has been associated with Charles Manson's "family".T

Duncan is recently finished his PHD dissertation and is new to his practice.  He doesn't recognize how dangerous Alice is.  He realizes Alice has long term issues.  He starts to work with her using a method of bioenergetics therapy.  During a routine exercise, the patient snaps and starts choking Duncan in a therapy session.   Duncan realizes he is afraid of Alice's murderous rage.  By now, she has disclosed that she isn't in counseling for study problems.  He begins to doubt his ability to help her and refers her to another psychologist.  Alice is enraged.  She fixates on Duncan, and begins to stalk him.  Everywhere he looks, she is there in her truck, waiting for him.  She is obsessed with him.  Duncan, newly married, becomes obsessed with keeping Alice's stalking out of his life.

He turns for help to his twin brother, Malcolm, a detective.



Rough outline.


----------



## editec

I wrote a book (novella) decades ago.

It was a great plot done very badly.


----------



## strollingbones

porn....i like to write porn and i am very good with it.


----------



## Montrovant

I used to write a lot of poetry and some short stories.  I started a novel but just tapered off with it.  Nowadays I almost never write...it's very similar to how I no longer play my bass.  My creativity has faded as I've gotten older.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Montrovant said:


> I used to write a lot of poetry and some short stories.  I started a novel but just tapered off with it.  Nowadays I almost never write...it's very similar to how I no longer play my bass.  My creativity has faded as I've gotten older.



You're never too old.  Why not to pick it up again?

I'm going through a time when I cannot find enough ways to express my inner life.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> porn....i like to write porn and i am very good with it.









fun isnt it?


----------



## Sky Dancer

There is a difference between porn and erotica.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> There is a difference between porn and erotica.



Yes there is.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I like erotica, I don't like porn.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> I like erotica, I don't like porn.




Pron is only in the mind of the reader. Everyone has their level and degree for comfortable sexual experience and genra.


----------



## Sky Dancer

In that case, what is the difference between porn and erotica, syrenn?


----------



## Unkotare

The smell?


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> In that case, what is the difference between porn and erotica, syrenn?




I would say your average grocery story danielle steel romance would be considered erotica. Give that same bored housewife something a bit more intense..say lesbian sex... would be considered porn. 

As i said in the post above:

Pron is only in the mind of the reader. Everyone has their level and degree for comfortable sexual experience and genre.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, what is the difference between porn and erotica, syrenn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say your average grocery story danielle steel romance would be considered erotica. Give that same bored housewife something a bit more intense..say lesbian sex... would be considered porn.
> 
> As i said in the post above:
> 
> Pron is only in the mind of the reader. Everyone has their level and degree for comfortable sexual experience and genre.
Click to expand...


romance and erotica aren't the same.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, what is the difference between porn and erotica, syrenn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say your average grocery story danielle steel romance would be considered erotica. Give that same bored housewife something a bit more intense..say lesbian sex... would be considered porn.
> 
> As i said in the post above:
> 
> Pron is only in the mind of the reader. Everyone has their level and degree for comfortable sexual experience and genre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> romance and erotica aren't the same.
Click to expand...



To some... "romance" novels are erotica. To some.... "romance" novels are porn.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say your average grocery story danielle steel romance would be considered erotica. Give that same bored housewife something a bit more intense..say lesbian sex... would be considered porn.
> 
> As i said in the post above:
> 
> Pron is only in the mind of the reader. Everyone has their level and degree for comfortable sexual experience and genre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romance and erotica aren't the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To some... "romance" novels are erotica. To some.... "romance" novels are porn.
Click to expand...

OK, if you say so.  I think it's a real stretch to call Danielle Steele, porn.


----------



## percysunshine

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between porn and erotica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is.
Click to expand...



Well, the avitar helps.


----------



## editec

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say your average grocery story danielle steel romance would be considered erotica. Give that same bored housewife something a bit more intense..say lesbian sex... would be considered porn.
> 
> As i said in the post above:
> 
> Pron is only in the mind of the reader. Everyone has their level and degree for comfortable sexual experience and genre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romance and erotica aren't the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To some... "romance" novels are erotica. *To some.... "romance" novels are porn.*
Click to expand...

 

They're emotional pornography.


----------



## California Girl

Books.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> romance and erotica aren't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To some... "romance" novels are erotica. To some.... "romance" novels are porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, if you say so.  I think it's a real stretch to call Danielle Steele, porn.
Click to expand...


Do you know why danielle steel is do popular? She vaulted tame Harlequin "romance" novels to a whole new level. Its called soft porn. There was quite the outcry that her books were nothing more then  true porn. 

I am sure you have come across some quite a few sexual situations as a counselor. What some consider normal or average most would consider extreme porn. 

Again... pron is in the mind of the reader. I am very sure some hot lesbian scene may be erotic to some...others would consider it sexual perversion and porn. 

Again... Everyone has their level and degree for comfortable sexual experience and genre. What some consider tame and erotica others would class it as porn. 


If i am so wrong... what is your take on the difference between erotica and porn?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Unkotare said:


> The smell?



OK, that was good.


----------



## derk

Sky Dancer said:


> What's your venue?
> 
> Poetry, stories, memoir, journalism?



I think yours is


----------



## RadiomanATL

derk said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your venue?
> 
> Poetry, stories, memoir, journalism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think yours is
Click to expand...


I actually picture:


----------



## derk

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between porn and erotica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is.
Click to expand...


This issue is fairly straight forward for the genders. Men are stimulated by seeing(visual) some what and women are relationship oriented, more interested in the interactions if you will. Its rare for a woman to like the same kind of erotic stuff guys do. We end up wanting pics to go along with our stories lol.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To some... "romance" novels are erotica. To some.... "romance" novels are porn.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, if you say so.  I think it's a real stretch to call Danielle Steele, porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know why danielle steel is do popular? She vaulted tame Harlequin "romance" novels to a whole new level. Its called soft porn. There was quite the outcry that her books were nothing more then  true porn.
> 
> I am sure you have come across some quite a few sexual situations as a counselor. What some consider normal or average most would consider extreme porn.
> 
> Again... pron is in the mind of the reader. I am very sure some hot lesbian scene may be erotic to some...others would consider it sexual perversion and porn.
> 
> Again... Everyone has their level and degree for comfortable sexual experience and genre. What some consider tame and erotica others would class it as porn.
> 
> 
> If i am so wrong... what is your take on the difference between erotica and porn?
Click to expand...

I didn't say you were wrong.  We can disagree without you being wrong and me being right.

I'm not real big into absolutes.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I was going to post some of my writing, but I think I'll take some time off and actually do some more writing.  I spent most of the day reading some of my old stories and poems.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Too bad I can't post my work.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> Too bad I can't post my work.



What genre do you write?


----------



## Unkotare

Any fans of Haiku in da house?


----------



## American Horse

Sky Dancer said:


> Too bad I can't post my work.



Why is that? (Do a blog?)


----------



## Sky Dancer

American Horse said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't post my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? (Do a blog?)
Click to expand...


My experience with posting anything personal hasn't been positive.  It's too easy for someone to find out who you are.

Believe me, there are some characters here that I really don't want to know in RL.


----------



## derk

American Horse said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't post my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? (Do a blog?)
Click to expand...


Your right she could do it in a blog here on the forum and control  how individuals commented on it. Come on do it. She could even do an erotic short. Or a series. At any rate she could get a break from her doldrums (like shes got now) in the forum.


----------



## freedombecki

I think sky dancer is a good artist, and her attorney would give her fits to share things not meant for the public eye except in copyrighted, published form. We should respect sky's decision and leave it at that. She's obviously a talented, articulate woman.

imho.

Here's the copyright registry page for anyone who is considering protection under US Law. It's not that hard to do it yourself, and it gives you certain control over original works of art. 

Regards,

becki


----------



## percysunshine

Unkotare said:


> Any fans of Haiku in da house?



Fans of Haiku are

Allways in da house hold dude.

We live for dis stuff.


----------



## syrenn

freedombecki said:


> I think sky dancer is a good artist, and her attorney would give her fits to share things not meant for the public eye except in copyrighted, published form. We should respect sky's decision and leave it at that. She's obviously a talented, articulate woman.
> 
> imho.
> 
> Here's the copyright registry page for anyone who is considering protection under US Law. It's not that hard to do it yourself, and it gives you certain control over original works of art.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> becki



The devil is always in the fine print. 

snip




> At no time do we review the information you submit from a legal, accounting, or other professional standpoint. Not responsible for mistakes. Please seek an appropriately licensed professional in your area if you are seeking legal advice. Disclaimer: The information provided in this site is not legal advice, Copyright Registry is not a law firm and is not a substitute for an attorney or law firm. Click here to see the Terms And Conditions and our Privacy Policy
> 
> Copyright © 2009 - 2010 Copyright Registry. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 256 Bit SSL Encryption






This is NOT a government agency. Nor is is a copy right for you work. In the very least it is only a middle man to take you money.


----------



## derk

freedombecki said:


> I think sky dancer is a good artist, and her attorney would give her fits to share things not meant for the public eye except in copyrighted, published form. We should respect sky's decision and leave it at that. She's obviously a talented, articulate woman.
> 
> imho.
> 
> Here's the copyright registry page for anyone who is considering protection under US Law. It's not that hard to do it yourself, and it gives you certain control over original works of art.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> becki



She can post on the blog Becki it will give her an outlet for her creativity. That way she won't start so many damn straw threads where we show up and circle jerk our fingers off. While she watches us in delight.  Shes nice though.


----------



## freedombecki

syrenn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think sky dancer is a good artist, and her attorney would give her fits to share things not meant for the public eye except in copyrighted, published form. We should respect sky's decision and leave it at that. She's obviously a talented, articulate woman.
> 
> imho.
> 
> Here's the copyright registry page for anyone who is considering protection under US Law. It's not that hard to do it yourself, and it gives you certain control over original works of art.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> becki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The devil is always in the fine print.
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At no time do we review the information you submit from a legal, accounting, or other professional standpoint. Not responsible for mistakes. Please seek an appropriately licensed professional in your area if you are seeking legal advice. Disclaimer: The information provided in this site is not legal advice, Copyright Registry is not a law firm and is not a substitute for an attorney or law firm. Click here to see the Terms And Conditions and our Privacy Policy
> 
> Copyright © 2009 - 2010 Copyright Registry. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 256 Bit SSL Encryption
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT a government agency. Nor is is a copy right for you work. In the very least it is only a middle man to take you money.
Click to expand...

oh, no, Syrenn. I thought I was at the official government page of the Library of Congress. Thanks for the save.  I was truly tired last night when I posted that link, and must have done something careless as you pointed out. I was fooled, and I apologize to others on the thread. I could have sworn I posted from us.gov. Nope. This is what I mistook for the "gov't website" copyrightregistry - gov - form dot com. It was the word "gov-form" that fooled me, and I totally mistook it for "dot gov".


----------



## freedombecki

Here's the link that should have been posted: Library of Congress Home


----------



## freedombecki

derk said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think sky dancer is a good artist, and her attorney would give her fits to share things not meant for the public eye except in copyrighted, published form. We should respect sky's decision and leave it at that. She's obviously a talented, articulate woman.
> 
> imho.
> 
> Here's the copyright registry page for anyone who is considering protection under US Law. It's not that hard to do it yourself, and it gives you certain control over original works of art.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> becki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can post on the blog Becki it will give her an outlet for her creativity. That way she won't start so many damn straw threads where we show up and circle jerk our fingers off. While she watches us in delight.  Shes nice though.
Click to expand...

Derk, someone as talented as sky dancer can make a living from her original works. Anything you put anywhere online can be lifted by motivated people who would be so sorry as to steal from a starving artist. I should know. I walked into a public classroom of a teacher who'd bought one of my books in my store. Guess what. The idiot had copied my designs 30 times, which is against the copyright law, even for schools. This miz piggy was making $60,000 as a teacher with an MBA. I was a starving artist with a hand-to-mouth fiber art business that never put a single slice of bread on my family's table for 20 years.

Artists have to be careful about posting their good stuff on the world wide web or one of their less talented peers could heist it.

Just sayin'.


----------



## derk

freedombecki said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think sky dancer is a good artist, and her attorney would give her fits to share things not meant for the public eye except in copyrighted, published form. We should respect sky's decision and leave it at that. She's obviously a talented, articulate woman.
> 
> imho.
> 
> Here's the copyright registry page for anyone who is considering protection under US Law. It's not that hard to do it yourself, and it gives you certain control over original works of art.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> becki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can post on the blog Becki it will give her an outlet for her creativity. That way she won't start so many damn straw threads where we show up and circle jerk our fingers off. While she watches us in delight.  Shes nice though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Derk, someone as talented as sky dancer can make a living from her original works. Anything you put anywhere online can be lifted by motivated people who would be so sorry as to steal from a starving artist. I should know. I walked into a public classroom of a teacher who'd bought one of my books in my store. Guess what. The idiot had copied my designs 30 times, which is against the copyright law, even for schools. This miz piggy was making $60,000 as a teacher with an MBA. I was a starving artist with a hand-to-mouth fiber art business that never put a single slice of bread on my family's table for 20 years.
> 
> Artists have to be careful about posting their good stuff on the world wide web or one of their less talented peers could heist it.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


I hear that allot. So! Blog!!!! Put it here for us. Being here or online seems to be a major part of her social interactions. Social networks like twitter and facebook and you tube have made that argument seem irrelevant. DO IT!!! It'll be fun to watch her and we can have even more, SOCIAL INTERACTIONS.


----------



## freedombecki

I at least had four other incidents of people stealing my work. I agreed to allow one of my originally-designed blackwork roosters be shown at a charity show, and while nobody was looking, somebody stole the pillow I'd worked to help sell patterns before I had it photographed to put on a pattern envelope to sell. The charity group was "very sorry" about it. Another Senior benefit group organizer came to my shop one day a few years later and requested that I let her hang one of my original quilts in the lobby at an old folks home. I agreed they could hang it for 3 months. Three months later, nobody returned my quilt. Six months later, I called the home and asked for my quilt back and asked to talk to the activities coordinator. She had quit her job and left town. Nobody knew nothin' about my quilt. A few years later, I'd sorta forgotten about these lessons in life when a local art gallery contacted me about their new discovery center in the museum, and since quilts were geometric, would I care to show a few items of mine that showed geometry in quilts. I was flattered, and they promised to send customers my way. I released geometric items in progress which could be handled for proof I had used geometric templates; others formed by simply using pins; a Kaleidoscope quilt I had painstakingly designed to be different from other Kaleidoscope quilts for hastily-made quilts, and another geometric quilt that also took 3 months of slave labor to construct, quilt, and bind, all using straight-line and curved work that could have come straight out of a Pathagorean theorem illustration book. 4 months later, after the "exhibit," I contacted the museum about the whereabouts of my 4 works for their display. They said they'd get back to me. I called them a year later, and they were irate at this point that I would dare bother them about something that happened so long ago.

While I wasn't making any money, I got cheated out of about $4,000 worth of artworks in my enthusiasm for helping out other people, and another $200 in book sales to a school, since I would have given a printing-costs-only price to the schools where my children went to school.

You have to be careful with your original works of art. If you don't copyright your months of work and labor, the least likeliest people are easiest for thieves to target, or they just don't empathize with your lack of funds when the expropriate your ideas, your original designs, and your original works.


----------



## freedombecki

derk said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> derk said:
> 
> 
> 
> She can post on the blog Becki it will give her an outlet for her creativity. That way she won't start so many damn straw threads where we show up and circle jerk our fingers off. While she watches us in delight.  Shes nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> Derk, someone as talented as sky dancer can make a living from her original works. Anything you put anywhere online can be lifted by motivated people who would be so sorry as to steal from a starving artist. I should know. I walked into a public classroom of a teacher who'd bought one of my books in my store. Guess what. The idiot had copied my designs 30 times, which is against the copyright law, even for schools. This miz piggy was making $60,000 as a teacher with an MBA. I was a starving artist with a hand-to-mouth fiber art business that never put a single slice of bread on my family's table for 20 years.
> 
> Artists have to be careful about posting their good stuff on the world wide web or one of their less talented peers could heist it.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that allot. So! Blog!!!! Put it here for us. Being here or online seems to be a major part of her social interactions. Social networks like twitter and facebook and you tube have made that argument seem irrelevant. DO IT!!! It'll be fun to watch her and we can have even more, SOCIAL INTERACTIONS.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Derk. I'm over ever making money from my arts, because I'm retired and too old to care. We seem to have enough to cover our needs, but if my little tale of woe can help someone who might not be so lucky as me in other aspects of her life, her artwork could be her bread and butter and care package rolled into one for her old age. I make and post haiku because I love the craft of playing with words. I have many equivalent loves in the arts--lingual, visual, and aural. I've enjoyed all of them.


----------



## derk

A blog here for an outlet. The one thing she needs is exposure and an audience. Thats you BECKI- and me to some degree. So lets encourage her and NOT discourage her with our fears and anxiety's that carry us like rough waters in a storm.


----------



## Sky Dancer

derk said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't post my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? (Do a blog?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right she could do it in a blog here on the forum and control  how individuals commented on it. Come on do it. She could even do an erotic short. Or a series. At any rate she could get a break from her doldrums (like shes got now) in the forum.
Click to expand...


I do need a break from the doldrums here.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't post my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What genre do you write?
Click to expand...


Poems, short stories and memoir.


----------



## Douger

FACTS

 S.Freud died in 1939; A.Einstein in 55, P.Picasso in 73 and C.Linbergh in 74, 
while women only got the right to vote in the mid-70s in some European countries. Slavery was officially abolished in Ethiopia in 1931, and Saudi Arabia in 1962. Slavery is not legal anywhere, but is happening everywhere, under lots of names and legalisms. Such unacceptable behavior, false notion yesteryear thinking and fear-based ideologies that reign as intelligence, show just how profound being modern is, and the challenges of being contemporary are.
The pillars of Modern Wisdom are ecology, biology, psychology and cosmology, along with technology dynamics and universal ideals. Ecology is the unifying effort of nature. Biology is the unifying effort of life. Psychology is everything thats not biology. Personalities are the wardrobe psychology weaves. Technology is unifying man and globalization is connecting mankind


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't post my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What genre do you write?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poems, short stories and memoir.
Click to expand...


Genre. What do they lean toward? What style?

Honor poems? Love poems? Children's short stories? Westerns? SiFi? Fictional memoirs? Erotica? Porn? 

What genre?


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What genre do you write?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poems, short stories and memoir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genre. What do they lean toward? What style?
> 
> Honor poems? Love poems? Children's short stories? Westerns? SiFi? Fictional memoirs? Erotica? Porn?
> 
> What genre?
Click to expand...


Suspense, horror.  I can't really describe my poems.  They're all different.

As to the memoir, sometimes I fictionalize it because it tells the truth more clearly.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poems, short stories and memoir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genre. What do they lean toward? What style?
> 
> Honor poems? Love poems? Children's short stories? Westerns? SiFi? Fictional memoirs? Erotica? Porn?
> 
> What genre?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suspense, horror.  I can't really describe my poems.  They're all different.
> 
> As to the memoir, sometimes I fictionalize it because it tells the truth more clearly.
Click to expand...


So your poems are eclectic and you write fiction.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genre. What do they lean toward? What style?
> 
> Honor poems? Love poems? Children's short stories? Westerns? SiFi? Fictional memoirs? Erotica? Porn?
> 
> What genre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspense, horror.  I can't really describe my poems.  They're all different.
> 
> As to the memoir, sometimes I fictionalize it because it tells the truth more clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your poems are eclectic and you write fiction.
Click to expand...


OK.    I also write non-fiction.  I do morning pages.


----------



## DDU

syrenn said:


> poetry and writing.



I bet you're a terrific writer...
































































NOT!


----------



## Ropey

DDU said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> poetry and writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're a terrific writer...
> 
> NOT!
Click to expand...


Betting? On another person's writing?

Talk about your troubles...
talk about your ills...
when all you do is gather...
what another spills.

So, see what I told you...
and so, see what I said...
it will steal your face...
right off of your head.

Rat in a drain ditch...
caught in the pour...
shivering little twitch...
come nevermore.


----------



## DDU

Erm... I'm a billionare, I have a billionare friend, and you're retort and poetry is pathetic, impotent, and quite frankly an embarrassment to Holderlin.


----------



## editec

Sky Dancer said:


> What's your venue?
> 
> Poetry, stories, memoir, journalism?


 
I used to write poetry and fiction.

Now I spend most my writing stamina posting about current issues on line.

Writing for eventual publication is lonely work, whereas writing in this venue gives one instant feedback and some sense of fellowship with other human beings.

One of the thing I am fairly sure of is this --if I'm ever going to start writing creatively again, I'll have to give up my habituation to posting in venues like these.

But I have learned much about people in these years, I think, so my time hasn't been entirely a waste.

If I start writing again, no doubt some of the folks I've met on line are going to be models for the characters I will invent.

Posting in places like this has expanded my horizons about how other people think and view the world.

And ironically, despite the fact that I think some of the people I've posted with are seriously wrongheaded, I think interacting with those folks and reading their perspective on issues has made me more sympathetic to their plight and POVs, too.

For an author of fiction, such honest revelations about how other people see the world are grist for his mill.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sky Dancer said:


> What's your venue?
> 
> Poetry, stories, memoir, journalism?



Jokes and flames mostly.

or else I'd have more blog posts.


----------



## Ropey

DDU said:


> Erm... I'm a *billionare*, I have a *billionare *friend, and *you're *retort and poetry is pathetic, impotent, and quite frankly an embarrassment to Holderlin.


----------



## kowalskil

Sky Dancer said:


> What's your venue?
> 
> Poetry, stories, memoir, journalism?



Ask yourself; I cannot answer this for you. It depends on your motivation.
.


----------



## Sky Dancer

kowalskil said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your venue?
> 
> Poetry, stories, memoir, journalism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself; I cannot answer this for you. It depends on your motivation.
> .
Click to expand...


I'm asking you to see what your interest is.  That's my motivation.  I'm interested in other writers.


----------

